# يا ريت يا جماعة حد يدلنى على مكان اشترى منه سبيكة 6061 الومنيوم فى مصر



## engmmt (31 أكتوبر 2014)

يا ريت يا جماعة حد يدلنى على مكان اشترى منه سبيكة 6061 الومنيوم فى مصر


----------



## eng_galal (27 يونيو 2015)

مصنع اليومصر فى وادى حوف - حلوان


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

مصنع أليو مصر فى وادىحوف حلوان - مصنع 63 الحربى شركة حلوان للصناعات غير الحديدية - عين حلوان


----------

